# Chausson CBE Switches/Sockets etc.



## emjaiuk

It may be of interest to some that

www.telecodirect.co.uk/

stock the narrow silver facia plates that snap directly onto the CBE fittings used by Chausson.

They are the last items on the CBE facia section.

Malcolm


----------

